# Alan Moore turns fifty, retires from mainstream comics



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 24, 2003)

Alan Moore, arguably one of the finest writers to choose to exercise his skills in the comic books field, turned 50 this November 18th. 

Early in his career, he created the dark, Orwellesque V for Vendetta, one of the very best comic stories I have ever read. Since then, he has created tales such as The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen and From Hell, and also done groundbreaking work on comics like Swamp Thing and Marvelman.

In the last ten years he has been focussing on pursuing the art of magic - actual on-stage conjuring - and has now decided to ease up on his mainstream comic writing to devote more time to magic. 



You can read more about this here: http://www.comicreaders.com/mainstreamcolumns_profilesalanmoore.shtml


----------



## Incognito (Nov 25, 2003)

Good call *knivesout* - I didn;t realise he was bowing out.

You also forgot the credit to "Watchmen", arguably one of his masterpieces. 

Never read "V for Vendetta" but I should really watch out for that.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 2, 2003)

Here's a good link about the graphic novel version of v For Vendetta: http://www.robotfist.com/030408/030408_51.html .

What scares me is that the Wachowski brothers have apparently made a script for this. Somehow, I don't feel very comfortable at the thought of them turnng this brooding, sinister masterpiece into another slick digiFX blockbuster.


----------



## Incognito (Dec 2, 2003)

So long as no-one except the most skilled and respectful people touch Watchmen, then I could be pacified. 

Besides, wasn't "The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen" one of Moore's? If so, have you read the graphic novel - and how did it stand up to scrutiny to the film?


----------



## Incognito (Dec 2, 2003)

Btw - read the link - sounds like a great work - will have to look out to buy that sometime soon.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 3, 2003)

'The League...' was one of Moore's works. I actually found the movie fairly decent, as these things go, but it does take severe liberties with the original, the most irritating being the inclusion of Tom Sawyer to give American viewers a 'hometown hero' to identify with. The comic is aeons ahead of the movie, but Sean Connery makes up for a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Even if he is getting too old for this...

it was also good to see Naseeruddin Shah rompin through a Western adventure movie, even though many people here felt an actor of his calibre should not have taken part in such a 'frivolous' project.


----------



## Incognito (Dec 3, 2003)

Not actually seen the film, but so far as I can tell, it wasn't brilliantly received - there's a thread here.

NEver heard of the comic version - but I've been out of the market for the past few years. Cultural recluse really. I should read up.


----------

